# nvidia GT 630M  vs  nvidia GeForce 610M performance



## magychip (Aug 16, 2012)

will the nvidia GT 630M(lenovo z580) and nvidia GeForce 610M (samsung np300e5x-s01in) graphics make huge difference in performance on multimedia animation works...pls suggest
bcoz i found 6k difference between those models...


----------



## havoknation (Aug 16, 2012)

As per notebookcheck, 630m is almost 15-17% better then 610m. So IMO go for 630m as per your requirement. If your work involves more gpu processing power then go for 630m else you can try samsung lapy's with i5 IB and gt650m

NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2012)

its much more than that. 630 can run games at Ultra settings whereas 610 can hardly get past mid. So there will a good amount of performance improvement provided you can use it.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

As you will work the laptop for animation, get the laptop consisting of GT630M. The extra processing power will help you a lot.


----------



## magychip (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks 4 ur reply....now I consider HP laptop too...so pls tell me Is AMD Radeon HD 7670M (HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX) better than  NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M(Lenovo z580) ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ yes.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2012)

Magychip, what is your budget for the laptop?


----------



## magychip (Aug 18, 2012)

hi cilus..its 35-45k


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

magychip said:


> thanks 4 ur reply....now I consider HP laptop too...so pls tell me Is AMD Radeon HD 7670M (HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX) better than  NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M(Lenovo z580) ?



A LOT better.


----------

